# Need water cooling help/ideas



## springs113 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have ordered the Thermaltake T81 case, currently upgrading/downgrading(however you want to look at it) from an  Obsidian 900D.  I love both cases and had only wished TT has something like this out before I took the plunge on the 900D.  In short I am now stuck with both, which I don't really mind(wife on the other hand).  I am sorta stuck on radiator configs.  I can reuse only a few rad from my 900D rig but knowing me I probably wont.  I will probably sidegrade to the 4790k and get a R9 290x or 290 that is already made for liquid cooling.

This will be my second step into the realm of water cooling and would really love to go(not all out) but make it much better than my previous attempt.  I want it to be a lot neater and more bad ass and would at the same time using the right components to maximize the look of what i want to accomplish.  The attached images below of the T81 are representations of what I would like to at least be comparable to.  One thing is for certain when it comes to block/rad, I am starting off with the recently released Swiftech H220x, I really liked that kit and since I had the H220 in my initial WC build, it's only fitting.  I have (http://www.performance-pcs.com/) within minutes reach so I will be able to pick up a lot of parts from there.  Any thoughts an ideas are welcomed and will be very much appreciated.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2014)

springs113 said:


> I have ordered the Thermaltake T81 case, currently upgrading/downgrading(however you want to look at it) from an  Obsidian 900D.  I love both cases and had only wished TT has something like this out before I took the plunge on the 900D.  In short I am now stuck with both, which I don't really mind(wife on the other hand).  I am sorta stuck on radiator configs.  I can reuse only a few rad from my 900D rig but knowing me I probably wont.  I will probably sidegrade to the 4790k and get a R9 290x or 290 that is already made for liquid cooling.
> 
> This will be my second step into the realm of water cooling and would really love to go(not all out) but make it much better than my previous attempt.  I want it to be a lot neater and more bad ass and would at the same time using the right components to maximize the look of what i want to accomplish.  The attached images below of the T81 are representations of what I would like to at least be comparable to.  One thing is for certain when it comes to block/rad, I am starting off with the recently released Swiftech H220x, I really liked that kit and since I had the H220 in my initial WC build, it's only fitting.  I have (http://www.performance-pcs.com/) within minutes reach so I will be able to pick up a lot of parts from there.  Any thoughts an ideas are welcomed and will be very much appreciated.



The most important thing in a watercooling loop that makes it look neat and/or badass, is the right fittings. There are so many styles and types, you really need to have a plan in mind. With the right plan in mind, and the right fittings for the job, it will stop your loop from looking cluttered and too "bendy" inside the case. Straight lines of tubing are best, and most easily done with the right fittings. That's from my meagre experience of watercooling 2 systems, haven't done much since then.


----------



## springs113 (Jul 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> The most important thing in a watercooling loop that makes it look neat and/or badass, is the right fittings. There are so many styles and types, you really need to have a plan in mind. With the right plan in mind, and the right fittings for the job, it will stop your loop from looking cluttered and too "bendy" inside the case. Straight lines of tubing are best, and most easily done with the right fittings. That's from my meagre experience of watercooling 2 systems, haven't done much since then.


Do you have any photos of your rig(s)?  Also I was thinking of going like acrylic or something but don't know if I should, I have heard some horror stories.  I will be going with compression fittings.
Here'smy 900D
http://img.techpowerup.org/130822/IMAG0571.jpg


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Do you have any photos of your rig(s)?  Also I was thinking of going like acrylic or something but don't know if I should, I have heard some horror stories.  I will be going with compression fittings.
> Here'smy 900D
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130822/IMAG0571.jpg



Horror stories, yes, I've had my share. I broke a 780 when they had only just came out. Literally at that stage it was a £550 mistake.
Christ, I'll have to do some digging for photos. Give me a short while.


----------



## springs113 (Jul 23, 2014)

I also don't want to run into the same situation...not being able to fill my top rad.  Plus I am looking for an easier to fill and drain my loop.  Any brand recommendation for compression fittings... I had EK in my 900D but they tend to strip.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2014)

springs113 said:


> I also don't want to run into the same situation...not being able to fill my top rad.  Plus I am looking for an easier to fill and drain my loop.  Any brand recommendation for compression fittings... I had EK in my 900D but they tend to strip.



Monsoon fittings are verrrry nice. As for the top rad filling situation, i usually measure, assemble, and fill my loop before fixing it in place in the case so I know it's filled without bubbles. Also, having a T fitting at the bottom of the loop in the case with a quick disconnect fitting is the easiest way to allow you to empty the loop.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 23, 2014)

If you are going to jump into full water cooling realm just remember to start with a plan of action before starting (map out the radiator spots, the room you have, and plan your route for hoses).  When I build one I normally try to decide before hand how much cooling I'm going to need to cool my system.  For an i7 4790k overclocked and an R9 290x, you do not need an extreme amount.  I keep temps in the 50's using a 360mm rad and a 140mm rad cooling off 3x R9 290X and an FX 9590.

If your looking at blocks, I personally like EK full cover blocks for their clean look and the fact they work very well/last along time.

If you want easy filling, that's going to depend on where you put the reservoir and what type of reservoir you go with.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2014)

As requested, my old W/C builds were not particularly well thought out. Was my main regret. But after that loss of a 780, I've never W/C'd again

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-977#post-2941593
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-tpu-uk-clubhouse.68304/page-597#post-2969913


----------



## springs113 (Jul 23, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> If you are going to jump into full water cooling realm just remember to start with a plan of action before starting (map out the radiator spots, the room you have, and plan your route for hoses).  When I build one I normally try to decide before hand how much cooling I'm going to need to cool my system.  For an i7 4790k overclocked and an R9 290x, you do not need an extreme amount.  I keep temps in the 50's using a 360mm rad and a 140mm rad cooling off 3x R9 290X and an FX 9590.
> 
> If your looking at blocks, I personally like EK full cover blocks for their clean look and the fact they work very well/last along time.
> 
> If you want easy filling, that's going to depend on where you put the reservoir and what type of reservoir you go with.



Thinking about it all, I am just gonna migrate my current setup which is in my sys specs all except for the psu. I'm going to a seasonic platinum 1300w.  I think I wont upgrade until the move to ddr4 is complete.



RCoon said:


> As requested, my old W/C builds were not particularly well thought out. Was my main regret. But after that loss of a 780, I've never W/C'd again
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-977#post-2941593
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-tpu-uk-clubhouse.68304/page-597#post-2969913



How did you lose your 780? Well i know how but..would you mind getting into a lil detail?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Monsoon fittings are verrrry nice. As for the top rad filling situation, i usually measure, assemble, and fill my loop before fixing it in place in the case so I know it's filled without bubbles. Also, having a T fitting at the bottom of the loop in the case with a quick disconnect fitting is the easiest way to allow you to empty the loop.



I am running with monsoon fitting right now. Chrome with black carbpn fiber and I will likely not buy anymore and replace them all with bitspower at some point. The Monsoons are built pretty crappy if you get the ones with carbon fiber strip. If you tighten down the fittings to much it'll break the glue they use to attach the top part of the fitting to the lower. Then you don't have as good of a seal around the tubing. This has happened pretty much on evry fitting I have usd their little tool on, and you dont even have to tighten down much before the glue breaks and the fitting comes apart.


----------



## springs113 (Jul 23, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I am running with monsoon fitting right now. Chrome with black carbpn fiber and I will likely not buy anymore and replace them all with bitspower at some point. The Monsoons are built pretty crappy if you get the ones with carbon fiber strip. If you tighten down the fittings to much it'll break the glue they use to attach the top part of the fitting to the lower. Then you don't have as good of a seal around the tubing.


Hey Mx long time no see. 
 So you are saying to go with the bitspower? 
Have you taken a look at my case and setup possibilities.  I think i only will buy one more rad.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 23, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Hey Mx long time no see.
> So you are saying to go with the bitspower?
> Have you taken a look at my case and setup possibilities.  I think i only will buy one more rad.



Yeah bitspower is my go to for fittings.

Id probably run a 360 rad and a 240.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 23, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Thinking about it all, I am just gonna migrate my current setup which is in my sys specs all except for the psu. I'm going to a seasonic platinum 1300w.  I think I wont upgrade until the move to ddr4 is complete.




Well im confused why you would go that far on a PSU, even with 2 290X and that processor the 1k would be enough.  

I would not upgrade from a 4770k-4790k just because I doubt with your system you would get much of a benefit (if any) from it except in slightly lower temps.

With the watercooling however, I use mostly XSPC stuff on my build from frozencpu mostly because its good quality, excellent price, and you can get bundle kits to save you time in your selections.  I use these adapters for my system and honestly I prefer compression after using them over the barbs mostly because it feels like a much more tighter fit and can give you a bit more security (Not that barbs are bad, I used them in tons of systems before hand) and just a cleaner look.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2...ing_-_Black_Chrome.html?id=HFqUga2M&mv_pc=759

Those are the fittings I use, they match my dark setup in the 800D


----------



## springs113 (Jul 23, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Yeah bitspower is my go to for fittings.


Any  input on this quick disconnect and t fitting?  I would like to pick up a few items today.
Here's the rad support for the case...which i am surprised you haven't commented on.
Radiator SupportFront: 1 x 120mm or 1 x 240mm or 1 x 360mm 1 x 140mm or 1 x 280mm or 1 x 420mm Top: 1 x 120mm or 1 x 240mm or 1 x 360mm 1 x 140mm or 1 x 280mm or 1 x 420mm Rear: 1 x 120mm or 1 x 140mm Bottom: 1 x 120mm or 1 x 240mm 1 x 140mm or 1 x 280mm

I can't use my 480 from my 900D so i need a new "monster" to accompany the h220x's 240 rad.  I do have a thick 120mm ram hidden that i can use.  What rad do you recommend?
I am also going to be using some carbon fiber and will change the look of my color coordination.  Even though the  Mpower has a bit of yellow, I think i will be going white and black this time around


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 23, 2014)

just get a 360, put it in the top, and your 240 in the front.

also if you are buying a 290x, a guy has a reference one in the for sale section, that's screaming for water block to be put on it


----------



## springs113 (Jul 23, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Well im confused why you would go that far on a PSU, even with 2 290X and that processor the 1k would be enough.
> 
> I would not upgrade from a 4770k-4790k just because I doubt with your system you would get much of a benefit (if any) from it except in slightly lower temps.
> 
> ...



Any photos of your 800D?



MxPhenom 216 said:


> just get a 360, put it in the top, and your 240 in the front.
> 
> also if you are buying a 290x, a guy has a reference one in the for sale section, that's screaming for water block to be put on it



I think I'm gonna just role with my hydo copper 780.  As far as the rad goes XSPC or EK?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 23, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Any photos of your 800D?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna just role with my hydo copper 780.  As far as the rad goes XSPC or EK?



Neither.

Black Ice Nemesis:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_457_667_200&products_id=40655

or

AlphaCool UT60
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...pper_Triple_120mm_Radiator.html?tl=g30c95s161


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 23, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Any photos of your 800D?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna just role with my hydo copper 780.  As far as the rad goes XSPC or EK?


 
 
Some are a bit old from when I was still doing work to it hence the poor cable management but you get the idea.

As far as xspc vs EK on rads, either are good choices in my book as both are great companies!


----------



## springs113 (Jul 23, 2014)

Mx I like both solutions but what is so special about the black ice?
What do you guys think about the H220x?
Acrylic or regular hose tubing?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 23, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Mx I like both solutions but what is so special about the black ice?
> What do you guys think about the H220x?
> Acrylic or regular hose tubing?



I know nothing about acrylic tubing. It looks sweet, but looks like it can be a bit of a pain in the ass to get the right bend since its trial and error it seems. Heat up, bend, test fit, repeat. 

From what I understand the Black Ice nemesis is the new top dog in radiators.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 23, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Mx I like both solutions but what is so special about the black ice?
> What do you guys think about the H220x?
> Acrylic or regular hose tubing?


Stick to regular hose tubing, acrylic is something that I would not recommend for you.

As far as radiators go, Mx is right in that the black ice nemisis is known to be one of (If not the) best radiators out there but I still stand behind XSPC being great as well along with EK.


----------



## springs113 (Jul 23, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Stick to regular hose tubing, acrylic is something that I would not recommend for you.
> 
> As far as radiators go, Mx is right in that the black ice nemisis is known to be one of (If not the) best radiators out there but I still stand behind XSPC being great as well along with EK.


So i guess black ice it is.   Why not on the tubing?


MxPhenom 216 said:


> I know nothing about acrylic tubing. It looks sweet, but looks like it can be a bit of a pain in the ass to get the right bend since its trial and error it seems. Heat up, bend, test fit, repeat.
> 
> From what I understand the Black Ice nemesis is the new top dog in radiators.



I just love the clean nature of acrylics.
I found this lil video...actually video 5 is more ideal but you get the point.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 23, 2014)

springs113 said:


> So i guess black ice it is.   Why not on the tubing?
> 
> 
> I just love the clean nature of acrylics.
> I found this lil video...actually video 5 is more ideal but you get the point.



I don't really like arcylic, especially on water blocks, and I prefer colored tubing over clear, because dyes are just down right fail.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 23, 2014)

springs113 said:


> So i guess black ice it is.   Why not on the tubing?
> 
> 
> I just love the clean nature of acrylics.
> I found this lil video...actually video 5 is more ideal but you get the point.


Much more difficult to deal with was my reasoning, its not bad but using a regular set of clear tubing is a much easier thing to do in my opinion.  I have kicked around building one before but in all honesty besides the clean cut look it gives I see not much of a point to it.


----------



## springs113 (Jul 24, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I don't really like arcylic, especially on water blocks, and I prefer colored tubing over clear, because dyes are just down right fail.


Have you seen the new h220x, what do you think?
I've got a mpower... what color scheme do you think I should dive into?besides yellow.
what about these...?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...roduct_info&cPath=59_381_389&products_id=4307
I was thinking of a white and black color scheme.


GhostRyder said:


> Much more difficult to deal with was my reasoning, its not bad but using a regular set of clear tubing is a much easier thing to do in my opinion.  I have kicked around building one before but in all honesty besides the clean cut look it gives I see not much of a point to it.



I heard bad things about dyes...or i just buy the pre mixed one from koolance.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 24, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Have you seen the new h220x, what do you think?
> I've got a mpower... what color scheme do you think I should dive into?besides yellow.
> what about these...?
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...roduct_info&cPath=59_381_389&products_id=4307
> ...


Its a mix of preferences and there have been things have been changed due to dyes in the past which causes people to view it as a problem.  I run red dye in my system which has given me no issues except that once you put it in, your tubing may start to become that color and its hard to change.  I see no reason to dislike it unless your worried about the tubing and possibly some other peripherals getting dyed.

I use it for 2 things:
1: I think it looks cool because it gives the look of blood flowing through veins.
2: I use UV conductive liquid which can help to check for issues.

Its all a matter of opinion, your good either way.  I use PrimoChill Liquid and Dyes.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 24, 2014)

Just gonna throw this in here......

It is beyond me why you would go from a 900D to a POS Thermaltake case.


----------



## springs113 (Jul 24, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Its a mix of preferences and there have been things have been changed due to dyes in the past which causes people to view it as a problem.  I run red dye in my system which has given me no issues except that once you put it in, your tubing may start to become that color and its hard to change.  I see no reason to dislike it unless your worried about the tubing and possibly some other peripherals getting dyed.
> 
> I use it for 2 things:
> 1: I think it looks cool because it gives the look of blood flowing through veins.
> ...



I'm talking about corrosion, especially to the rads.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Just gonna throw this in here......
> 
> It is beyond me why you would go from a 900D to a POS Thermaltake case.


Lol I'm keeping both...just gonna be an easier upgrade path with an empty case (wife).  In all honesty I have heard great news about the t81 case and would love to kind of go a lil smaller...it will be staying in my bedroom.  Right now I have the 900D there and it is definitely not a good look.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 24, 2014)

springs113 said:


> I'm talking about corrosion, especially to the rads.



Use coloured tubing, and distilled water. Don't bother with fancy liquid, distilled is pretty much the best. Also, don't mix copper with alluminium parts. That way you'll avoid corrosion and staining of any kind.


----------



## springs113 (Jul 24, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Use coloured tubing, and distilled water. Don't bother with fancy liquid, distilled is pretty much the best. Also, don't mix copper with alluminium parts. That way you'll avoid corrosion and staining of any kind.



Everything is copper.
Where could I buy the distilled water?local wallyworld(walmart) and wouldn't I need to buy additives also?
I was going with white or black tubing...cant find any white coolant so now I think i'm going to have to get white tubing with black coolant.
I used the koolance premixed fluids, so i don't have to do any adding of any sort.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 24, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Everything is copper.
> Where could I buy the distilled water?local wallyworld(walmart) and wouldn't I need to buy additives also?
> I was going with white or black tubing...cant find any white coolant so now I think i'm going to have to get white tubing with black coolant.



Car garage, pretty much anywhere. Max you'll need for a simple CPU/GPU loop is about 2 litres. As for additives, as long as the entire loop has been rinsed through with distilled water BEFORE you set it up and fill it, and as long as the distilled water is pure, there is no need at all for additives.

BEWARE. Some retail people store tubing and rads very poorly, and as such the parts need to be rinsed thoroughly. I've seen loops get very murky because of tubing being stored in a damp warehouse.

Black coolant? That sounds like a bad idea. Stick with coloured tubing only and clean, uncoloured distilled water.

EDIT: I've seen some bad stuff happen to loops because of coloured coolant. Blocks clogged up, coolant basically dyeing the tubing a different colour.


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2014)

+1 on distilled water only with colored tubing if that is your preference (I prefer the "industrial" look of plain old black Tygon tubing myself).

The H220X looks ok but I'm more interested in seeing the performance of Swiftech's upcoming new stand-alone pump- iirc it's an in-house design evolved from the H220/H220X pumps and should be pretty good.

Regarding fittings- I've had no issues with the ones that Swiftech makes, they look nice and the quality is pretty good.


----------



## springs113 (Jul 24, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Car garage, pretty much anywhere. Max you'll need for a simple CPU/GPU loop is about 2 litres. As for additives, as long as the entire loop has been rinsed through with distilled water BEFORE you set it up and fill it, and as long as the distilled water is pure, there is no need at all for additives.
> 
> BEWARE. Some retail people store tubing and rads very poorly, and as such the parts need to be rinsed thoroughly. I've seen loops get very murky because of tubing being stored in a damp warehouse.
> 
> ...


My current rig has koolance uv yellow for over a year(no issues)  I get my parts from performance pcs, will driving there in a few minutes to pick up the rad, fittings, coolant and a custom block for my h220x. Everything I have read said distilled water needed additives to prevent corrosion, bacteria and algae buildups.

What do you think about these rads?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ucts_id=4541:640e102d152ca84ff5a565a88fc77abc
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&cPath=59_457_667_200&products_id=40648


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 24, 2014)

springs113 said:


> I'm talking about corrosion, especially to the rads.
> 
> 
> Lol I'm keeping both...just gonna be an easier upgrade path with an empty case (wife).  In all honesty I have heard great news about the t81 case and would love to kind of go a lil smaller...it will be staying in my bedroom.  Right now I have the 900D there and it is definitely not a good look.


Corrosion is something that as long as you stick with quality (like the black ice lol) then yo udo not have as much to worry about.  Like stated above as long as you do not mix and match copper and aluminum your more than fine in this day and age.

As far as distilled water goes, you can get it even at a local super market if thats your choice and colored tubing is just fine.  I just stated what I prefer and my reasoning but you should pick whatever it is you want.  The downsides for me with distilled is just the fact you have to use kill coils to avoid build up and that it can go bad after a year or so (Though I have friends running distilled systems for 3+ years with no issues).  I just prefer coolant because it saves me hassle in this day and age with how busy I am and it looks great.  But coloring that comes with the coolant would not cause corrosion.

Coloring for me has provided no problems, I have had this current system running for months on end with no changes so I would not view it that way.  Colored tubing looks great and works great with distilled water so I would say either way your good to go!


----------



## springs113 (Jul 24, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> Corrosion is something that as long as you stick with quality (like the black ice lol) then yo udo not have as much to worry about.  Like stated above as long as you do not mix and match copper and aluminum your more than fine in this day and age.
> 
> As far as distilled water goes, you can get it even at a local super market if thats your choice and colored tubing is just fine.  I just stated what I prefer and my reasoning but you should pick whatever it is you want.  The downsides for me with distilled is just the fact you have to use kill coils to avoid build up and that it can go bad after a year or so (Though I have friends running distilled systems for 3+ years with no issues).  I just prefer coolant because it saves me hassle in this day and age with how busy I am and it looks great.  But coloring that comes with the coolant would not cause corrosion.
> 
> Coloring for me has provided no problems, I have had this current system running for months on end with no changes so I would not view it that way.  Colored tubing looks great and works great with distilled water so I would say either way your good to go!



Thanks for the opinion, I chose to go with the Mayhem biocide +dye and will be buying distilled water a lil later on in the day.  Colored tubing of black, red and a special laser cut for my h220x.

What is this kill coils you speak of.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 24, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Thanks for the opinion, I chose to go with the Mayhem biocide +dye and will be buying distilled water a lil later on in the day.  Colored tubing of black, red and a special laser cut for my h220x.
> 
> What is this kill coils you speak of.



http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...ilver_Tubing_Reservoir_Strip.html?id=SSaC4RWB

Helps prevent algae build up (And works very well).


----------



## springs113 (Jul 24, 2014)

GhostRyder said:


> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...ilver_Tubing_Reservoir_Strip.html?id=SSaC4RWB
> 
> Helps prevent algae build up (And works very well).



I see...I am real cool with the guy that does the mods @PerformancE pcs and he don't use it but he said i can try if i want.  I probably will.  I think I wont be getting the t81 anymore either.  I think I'll get the 750d instead.


----------



## relttem (Jul 30, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Everything is copper.
> Where could I buy the distilled water?local wallyworld(walmart) and wouldn't I need to buy additives also?
> I was going with white or black tubing...cant find any white coolant so now I think i'm going to have to get white tubing with black coolant.
> I used the koolance premixed fluids, so i don't have to do any adding of any sort.



Mayhems and Ice Dragon both have white coolant.


----------

